# Big Alligator in Escambia County



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Just thought I would post a few pics of the alligator that Captain Travis Gill, Captain Wade Schepper, and my younger brother Blake killed last night on the Perdido River. They hooked this beast around midnight, finally got it in the boat around 4:30 a.m., and spent all day at Chad Coopers Taxidermy, so they're sleeping at this point! The largest alligator ever killed in the state of FL was 14' 3" and this one was 13' 6" landing it in the top five ever in Florida.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Monster!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, how old would that be? Its huge.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

that a tree shaker


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!!!

Nice catch!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Seen it on fb earlier. What a beast. I bet that was a four hour Chinese fire drill right there


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

What a beast! Congrats!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Dayum that's a big lizard. Herd it on the news but didn't get to see it. thx


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats guys! Maybe T Gill will have some time to wash his feet now. But seriously, that is a monster. Pretty work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!! Big beast!!! That'd make a bunch of boots!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine job!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow! congrats! that is a monster!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,JUST DANG!


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

floater said:


> that a tree shaker


No its a tree breaker


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Choot'em Choot'em! 

DANG FINE JOB FELLAS...

DANG FINE JOB!!!!!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big big leeeezzzzarrrd


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Holey Schmoley! Would you look at the jaws on that critter


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Some local guys killed a monster over the weekend, up here on the alabama river in dallas co. don't know any details except it was huge.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

My guess is it came from the south end of 11mile creek right where it entered the bay. Seen one that big there for the last few years. Sure is a big gator and a fine kill


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Dang.....a beast for sure. Good job


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*So Chris, does this mean next time your wanting fried alligator instead of boiled Crawfish?*


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Good thing it wasn't a shark. Some of these handwringers on here would flip out!
Nice job fellows. One has to wonder how many good hunting dogs that thing has eaten over the years.


----------

